# Is this a Maltese?



## WalterWhite (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello all, just joined the forum and would like to ask for an expert opinion if the dog we have bought is actually a Maltese as advertised. His name is Walter and he has a distinctive pink nose and lips and his face looks more pointed than pictures of other Maltese we have seen.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Walter is a cutie but he is a mix..he looks mostly poodle to me, but he may have some Maltese mixed in..


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

To me, he also looks as though he is a Poodle with some Malt in him. Good Luck with your new pup!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I believe that doggy is smiling!!!! How cute! maybe poodle with Maltese.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree. He looks more Poodle to me than Maltese. He's also got quite an overbite!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I think he is very cute and you should continue to post and share pictures no matter how much malt he is


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

shellbeme said:


> I think he is very cute and you should continue to post and share pictures no matter how much malt he is


I agree!!!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

What a doll! Whatever he is, I bet he'll bring you lots of love and joy!


----------



## WalterWhite (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you all for the kind words. 

We had guessed that he has some poodle in him. It's no big deal what he is. He has such a laid back temperament and is great to have around. He wasn't just smiling for his picture, he's smiling 24/7. Even when he's sleeping lol.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

WalterWhite said:


> Hello all, just joined the forum and would like to ask for an expert opinion if the dog we have bought is actually a Maltese as advertised. His name is Walter and he has a distinctive pink nose and lips and his face looks more pointed than pictures of other Maltese we have seen.


Yeah, I would have to agree. He is certainly not full Maltese.

However, he is clearly a Breaking Bad fan :thumbsup:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Walter! He is a cutie pie.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

italianna82 said:


> Yeah, I would have to agree. He is certainly not full Maltese.
> 
> However, he is clearly a Breaking Bad fan :thumbsup:


Lol totally went over my head! I love that show and what a brillian name for a fluff


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> Lol totally went over my head! I love that show and what a brillian name for a fluff


Only reason it didn't go over MY head is because I'm actually watching it RIGHT NOW! LOL! I've been catching up on all the seasons on Netfix.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

italianna82 said:


> Only reason it didn't go over MY head is because I'm actually watching it RIGHT NOW! LOL! I've been catching up on all the seasons on Netfix.


That show is crazy intense. That's the only way I can think of describing it. I haven't seen all of the 5th season yet, but wow. 

As for Walter, he is adorable, look at those pearly whites! I agree with what everyone is saying. I vote maltipoo


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

italianna82 said:


> Yeah, I would have to agree. He is certainly not full Maltese.
> 
> However, he is clearly a Breaking Bad fan :thumbsup:


 
Definitely poodle mix and i wonder if he's also got some Shih Tzu in him because of his overbite, he is a cutie.

As soon as i saw his name i automatically thought of Breaking Bad, love that show and so mad that they broke it up 8 episodes this years and 8 for next year. We have to wait a year to find out how it will end! :angry:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Walter reminds me of this little _Maltese_ that belonged to MM.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

He's so cute. I think he probably has some poodle, lucky you, poodles are sooo smart. You have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Peetle's Mom (Sep 1, 2012)

MM's was called "Maf" for Mafia, I think! I like your little Walter White a ton, what a sweet little face!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Aww Walter! What a sweet boy he is so cute!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I think he's 100% adorable!
He's got light pigmnet, cute pinkness on his nose...

We're all Maltese here, no matter the breed or mix....we'r eall spoiled malteses!


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

He is so adorable!!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

He doesn't look maltese to me---maybe more in the body hair? I think he is really cute though! 
He does need his nails clipped! It is best to do that when he is bathed as you can pull the wet paw hair back so as not to clip it by mistake. Don't go too short though as they can bleed.
I look forward to more pix of Walter. Welcome to SM


----------



## PrinceMickey (Jun 20, 2011)

Walter is so adorable!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

he's adorable:wub: he has some maltese, he looks like he is going to have such a great personality


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Awwwww, he has such a huge smile on his face, way too cute - whatever breed he may is ...! 

Wishing you a wonderful time with your baby!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## MyMalteseLovesMe (Aug 5, 2011)

I love him! What a sweetheart! I love the underbite it gives him personality plus! Such a dolly enjoy him!


----------

